
Tech has become another way for men to oppress women - miraj
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jul/07/technology-sexist-society-even-worse-women-potential
======
sharemywin
As much as I feel sympathy for women and the situation. Society ain't going to
fix shit. You can't be both a victim and empowered. If you want to fix the
problem, don't work for an asshole. If the algorithms men design don't fit
your needs design a better one. If someone wrongs you call them out on it.

